# Greater Amberjack vs. Lesser Amberjack



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Is there a quick way to tell the difference between the 2 fish? My friend caught a lesser and besides it being smaller it looked almost the same.

Ted


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic153169-20-1.aspx?Highlight=lesser


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks bluffman2.

Ted


----------

